# How did you choose your company name?



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 22, 2003)

Instead of bogging down the other thread, I figured it made sense to make new space.

How did you folks pick the name for your company?

Have you changed the name? Why? Any problems?

Here's my story:

When I started my company I chose Canopy Tree Service. C got me close to the top of the alpa listings. I thumbed through one of my forestry books looking for words. I saw the picture of a cross section of the forest, soil, roots, duff, trunk, canopy. That seemed right. At an Arbor Expo session the speaker talked about caring, not servicing, trees. Later, when I was talking with other arbos I decided to change the name to CT Care. The first person to acknowledge the subtle change was a blind woman. I was working across the alley and she had her neighbor collar me for an estimate for some pruning. When I was getting the check, I told her the name and she said, [and this is a direct quote] "Oh, I'm glad that I hired someone who cares for trees and doesn't just service them." She could barely see to make out a check but she got the difference in a name. Now, "Canopy" is a little obtuse for some people, I'll admit  But it is better than Roots, Trunk, Limbs, Branches or Leaves Tree Care. 

The guy I learned to climb from had a company called Kleen Kut Tree Service. He saw KK on the serated strip on a box of Saran Wrap. A fellow who worked for me some time ago quit to start up a company. He called it Toppers Tree Service. I tried to dissuade him but he stuck with the name.

Tom


----------



## NeTree (Dec 22, 2003)

Mine was easy. At one point I had crews in every state in new england... thus New England Tree Service. 

I have since consolidated myself to three major areas of MA, but kept the name out of sheer familiarity.


----------



## ORclimber (Dec 22, 2003)

I went with Rhodies to Redwoods Tree Care. Thought the name would convey that the company does light maintenance, big trees, and everthing in between. Also thought "Tree Care" conveyed phc in addition to pruning and removals. Didn't want to use my name in case someone else takes the healm or the business sells someday. Wasn't concerned about alphabetical listing since any company can pay to have their add at the front. 

Have a few small regrets about the name. It's long and many have trouble spelling "Rhodies". Also, I'd like to start processing logs from removals and that doesn't fit with "Tree Care". May have to start another DBA if that is profitable.


----------



## Lumberjack (Dec 22, 2003)

Mine company's name is Rutherford Tree Service.

My father and I started Rutherford Stump Service 5 years ago, and we built up a good name and reputation for outstanding work. So I just changed Stump to Tree and went with it. I am probably gonna take the ISA cert test in febuary or march, then I will probably change the name to Rutherford Tree Care.


Carl


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Dec 22, 2003)

Monkeypuzzle Tree Care--- I kinda like but would feel funny driving around the south where the logo said anything about a monkey. I like catchy names, Treescapes and Horticare are nice names to me.

But, I think most folks remember your name that your parents gave you. This may only be so in these small southern towns, or any small town.

Checking the yellow pages while staying in a new city or town(hotel) you can find good Ideas. I AM starting to see a lot of the popular names in every town.


I would like to know of any problems a name change would cause,if any. I have thought about a name change before but my name begins with an A so it might be a mistake.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Dec 22, 2003)

I looked at all sorts of names but didnt want to be another company with tree being the operative name as it when it comes to word of mouth and memory, people were as likely to call a competitor as me if they couldnt remember the exact name. ie "I know it was tree something...."

So I went for Natural Balance, the official title is "natural balance all tree services ltd" but I just use natural balance mostly.

My other option that I was thinking of was "Special Branch" but I thought that wasnt conservative enough.

How about "Sweet as Tree Kill?"


----------



## Menchhofer (Dec 22, 2003)

Started with Menchhofer Tree Service topping trees.

Through the years I saw the damage I was doing and started reading everything. Changed to Menchhofer Tree Care to kind of capitalize on my name since everyone thinks it is a little out of the ordinary. It works. People seem to remember the name year after year.

Lately, some of the largest hackers around here have changed their names to "Tree Care" instead of service. See them topping every day.

I love it when people call me for tree care while by- passing the other services. They tell me they can find anyone to cut on a tree, but they are looking for someone who can offer them an alternative to hacking. Of course, the certified arborist helps alot.

If only I could get the other tree services to change their ways...but it will not happen in this life.


----------



## Acer (Dec 22, 2003)

Having a name that gets you to the top of the listings seems important here. There are lots of "Ace..." and "A A A A & A Aardvark .." type companies, but a friend managed to pip them all to the post with "1st for Trees". As numbers put you ahead of letters in the Yellow Pages, he got tons of business for that, until people realised that full stops came before numbers. Now we have companies like ".........A A & A Ace ...". With that mentality, you can imagine what the standard of work will be like..

When I started, I used to do a lot of agricultural hedge restoration, including planting and laying, as well as the climbing. Hawthorn is the most common and the best species for this sort of hedge, and quickthorn is the local name for hawthorn. So, Quickthorne Tree Care seemed a natural choice. It didn't get me much business in the Yellow Pages, but I quite like the name.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tom Dunlap _
> *How did you folks pick the name for your company?
> 
> Have you changed the name? Why? Any problems?
> ...


I was first Life Extension Tree Service, dropped it because most did not get the point. Then Wee Care Tree Care, dropped because too few got the double meaning--A wee bit o' care makes a tree grow right. Then Better Tree Care, since my last name means better and no one can pronounce Meilleur unless they know French.

Added "Associates" several years ago when I wanted to focus on consulting, since you have to call in others at times, and also to imply connections to associated organisms like people and bacteria and such. I still answer the phone "Better Tree Care" because "Associates" has five syllables if you pronounce it precisely, and sounds like a bathroom activity if you shorten it to four.

Sure others use "care" when they top, hack, etc., but far more tree "services" use trees in the same way as a stud horse "services" a mare. I'd stick to "care".


----------



## Higherup (Dec 22, 2003)

I came up with my company name while I was working for another company and It had a professional sound and is one of the first in the book ADVANCED ARBORISTS AND ASSOCIATES I get compliments all the time.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monkeypuzzle _
> *Monkeypuzzle Tree Care--- I kinda like but would feel funny driving around the south where the logo said anything about a monkey. I like catchy names. *




Shoot Stevie, you have the coolest name you could ever have for a tree service!


----------



## TREETX (Dec 22, 2003)

It depends on what your goal is. I agree about not being Bobbie's Tree Care, But what about Davey's. I have had customers tell me about how David was working down the street. I say do you mean "Davey?" they say, "yeah, it was Davey, he drives a green truck..."

I think their name sucks to be honest, Davey sounds like some guy in a coon-skin cap cuttin' trees out of the back of an 84 chevy big 10. 

It is what they have done with the name.......

The name won't make you or break you, but it is a good starting point.

What is more important is setting up and taking care of your book from day one. You can re-create your company name at any time. Re-creating books is way different.

I change my company name once. Originally it was Urban Forestry Resources. I got tired of people asking if we even did pruning or removals - uhh yes, that IS what we do.

I went with Texas Tree Experts. Cheezy I know. Problem is there is Central Texas Tree Experts, Texas Tree Care, Central Tx Tree Care, Austin Tree Care, etc. Too easily lost.

Now rich soccer moms just tell eachother, "Call Nathan, he'll take care of it.."

That is what I do, I get good references and have good relationships. People talk about me at dinner, heck several of my high end clients have me over for dinner. Fair work for a fair price.

I has been a 4 year road to get to this point and chasing many other rainbows first. For example, I have dumped all of my property mgmt companies.....

I ramble on..........Name doesn't really matter as long as you stand behind it....


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Higherup _
> *I came up with ADVANCED ARBORISTS AND ASSOCIATES I get compliments all the time. *


Here's another--that's an Absolutely Awesome name!
I used to work as a partner in Leapin' Lizard Tree Care; catchy but weird--it fit well in Key West though.


----------



## Scars2prove-it (Dec 22, 2003)

There is a company near me called Tree Knock Out Service.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 22, 2003)

Charly Pottorf's company is Wild Cat Tree Service of Manhatan KS.

I think Kenny's is Hop Zing, I had to amke referance to Chinese cook  

Since I'm primarily a subcontractor in both climb/rig and consulting I kept with the basics.

Sanborn's Tree Service

Some of you may remember the toung in cheek "have chainsaw, will travel" tag line. It gave the wron impression to enough people that I dropped it after a few years.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 22, 2003)

I initially started with LRH Tree Service. That was my first daughters initials. I actually got my start as a result of a conversation that I had on her first bithday. I thought using her initials would bring some luck just starting out. I have since changed it to Rich Hoffman Tree Service. That was simple. Since this is not a fulltime gig, I went with that.


----------



## NebClimber (Dec 22, 2003)

How important is it to have a name that gets listed first or thereabout in the yellow pages?

I have a name that is very simple, easy to say over the phone, easy to remember, and sounds very professional. But it starts with "N". 

I never use anybody in the yellow pages that starts with A+ or AAA or whatever. To me, they just come across as fly-by-night, be it AAA Plumbers or AAA Tree Trimming. Like they didn't have enough faith in their business and reputation to stand on a legitimate name. But if it really works, i'd be prepared to change my mind and my name, if I could come up with something that started a littler further up in the alphabet but still conveyed a sense of professionalism and permanency.

I guess I should mention that I am moving my business to a different town, so now would be the time to change names if ever.

So what are you thoughts about the importance of landing in first place in the yellow pages? BTW, I would also be taking out a big ad in at least one of the three local directories, so this might factor into your opinion.


AAAA+ Steven


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NebClimber _
> *How important is it to have a name that gets listed first or thereabout in the yellow pages?
> 
> I have a name that is very simple, easy to say over the phone, easy to remember, and sounds very professional. But it starts with "N".
> ...






Excellent Post!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Dec 22, 2003)

There is a tree co. in my area that goes by Lil' Birdie Tree Service.



How lame is that???


----------



## rborist1 (Dec 22, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 22, 2003)

Directly from the Minneapolis big yellow book:

Aaspen Tree Service In the display add he claims "grad in forestry from U of MN" then lists topping...hmmmm

The list starts with five A or A1 companies.

A Tree Service I crossed paths with this guy a couple of times. The first was at a trade show where he was peddling Amzoil. I asked him what he did for a living. He told me tree work. Then I asked him the name of his company, a tree service. I had to ask him three times before I realized that was the name, not what he did. I split a gut 
All About Trees
Big Tree Removal Company I have to wonder how small they work
Canopy Tree Care That must be a hack 
Cut Above Tree Company
Fritz's Excavating Tree & Snow Service The shotgun approach to business
Enchanted Forests
Reliable Tree Service "Trim, Top, Remove"
Tall Timber


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 22, 2003)

I completely forgot - we've got a co here called "Mr. Green Jeans". 

I wonder if his foreman is Captain Kangaroo?


----------



## rborist1 (Dec 22, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tom Dunlap _
> *Aaspen Tree Service In the display add he claims "grad in forestry from U of MN" then lists topping...hmmmm
> 
> *


Shows to go ya what good forestry ed is for arbo. NC State's spring course catalog has no arbo in it but a smidge of patho and ento. Yet to be an "urban forester" in NC you need a degree from that dept.:alien: 
the hort dept has a course "Tree and Grounds MTC" that spends about 2 hours on trees.TH-th-th-that's all, folks!

OK rborist 1, your trees are bigger than ours. You can stop rubbing it in now, I'm totally green w envy but I ain't moving out to RainLand to work w em.

Raleigh YP has 82 tree svc listings and 4 arborist listings.
Which gets the highest quality calls?
Gosh, ya think?


----------



## heartland (Dec 23, 2003)

I too wanted to avoid the stereotypical "Bobbies Tree Service" when I started out. I wanted something that communicated a bit more sophistication and professionalism. I went with Heartland Arbor Services. 

But like Nathan said: it is more about who you are vs. your name. I agree that a "good" name can stick with people, especially as they drive by or see you around town. However, almost 100% of my business (albeit, I am a small operator) comes from referrals.

There is a big company here in Dallas that has a very good reputation and a cool name... I would love to work for them some day. Some of you probably know them: Arborilogical Services. Top quality service and all professional. Check em out.


----------



## TREETX (Dec 23, 2003)

Arborilogical is a great co. Not only do they promote themselves, they promote arborists. I have always thought that is a great sales point. Unlike Davey here in Austin. They pretty much tell customers that ONLY Davey knows anything - everyone else is just a hack.

Don't knock the AAAAAAAfordable Tree Care guys. I know some that do very good. It is not for my biz model. Heck, I would be ZZZZZZZZZZZZ Tree Care. I hate the YP's and YP calls.

I used to be in the YP out of some desire for legitimacy until I took a look at the companies that are also in there and how the YPs treat their customers. If being lumped with those hacks and giving $$ to those A-holes gives me legitimacy, then I don't want it.


----------



## Newfie (Dec 23, 2003)

*"we've got a co here called "Mr. Green Jeans". "* 


We have a local guy (actually bought the name from someone getting out of the biz) and he goes by "George of the Jungle" with a swinging monkey on the side of his truck. Catchy name but he is good at no-shows, and is really a hack logger (not even a good logger) w/ a bucket truck.

I named my company Mellen Brook Land Clearing, but then I don't real "care" or "service" trees, just knock em down. Work by referal so the yellow pages hasn't been an issue for me.


----------



## TREETX (Dec 24, 2003)

I saw a guy back in the dot com years who was www.treetom.com

His trucks were painted with treetom.com

pretty good ear worm....


----------



## TREETX (Dec 24, 2003)

LMAO!! That was a funny site. Click on Tom F... it has a pic..


----------



## tophopper (Dec 24, 2003)

My company name is Vertical Perfections.
It took me some time to think of it, I too didn't want the typical "John's Tree care" 
While Vertical perfections is a mouthful to some I have received many compliments from clients about my name. I am however sometimes suprised at how people cannot spell either word correctly. But once they know the name they never forget it. Of coarse im almost dead last in any alphabetical listing, but as far as i can tell it hasn't hindered business at all. 
Tom mentions some interesting names from our local yps, one of the funniest I think "Western Tree Service"-- shows a little cookie lookin cowboy sayin "We'll shoot ya a heck of a deal" 
I bet they get tons of quality leads from that ad 

The best name for a tree service that i can think of belongs to a reputable arbo here in the TC... "Living Sculture Tree and Shrub care" to me that is the best ive heard yet. 

When I first started out in tree work 12 years ago, i worked for a company called " The tree trimmers" simple and to the point, not very original but man i bet he got twice as many pruning calls as the other companies.....too bad the pruning was second rate 

regarding yps headings placing your ad under arborist sounds a bit risky to me my fear would be that you would miss so many calls because 90% of people dont even know what an arborist is, until puplic awareness is brought up I would stick to the tree service heading, or you could do both if money grows on trees for you.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tophopper _
> * placing your ad under arborist sounds a bit risky to me my fear would be that you would miss so many calls because 90% of people dont even know what an arborist is*


I'd say it's more like 70% here, which is fine because the 30% who do know what an arborist is value their trees enough to invest wisely in them. They're far less likely to be price shoppers or PITA's, and much more likely to have the $$ to make good things happen.
But then my area is the 2nd-most educated in the USA, over 48% of adults have their bachelor's degree. If I worked elsewhere, arborist listing may not work as well. But here I'd be nuts to join the mosh pit with 82 tree svcs; "arborist" is the best filter of worthless calls.
YP here gives a free listing elsewhere with the one you buy, so I still have a minimal listing w tree svc.

I see in MN the state silviculturist says topping is ok if you slant the cuts; you're obviously in ignoramus-land up there 
A guy in GA had a shirt on that said "Arborist"; the check-out guy at the store told him he should stop killing babies. If you want to cater to that kind of customer, you gotta stay with tree svc.


----------



## tophopper (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> 
> I see in MN the state silviculturist says topping is ok if you slant the cuts; you're obviously in ignoramus-land up there
> 
> A guy in GA had a shirt on that said "Arborist"; the check-out guy at the store told him he should stop killing babies. If you want to cater to that kind of customer, you gotta stay with tree svc. [/B]



Interesting , I was not aware of the topping statement, regardless, we up here are not as "ignormamus" as you may think. True there are plenty of hacks, but where in the world aren't there? thanks for the compliment though. 

Yea Ive heard the abortionist bit before, sounds like something someone from Georgia would say.  
I cater to mostly high end clients, to imply that running with tree service heading is vastly superior to an arborist listing is BS. Although arborist may not be what they look for in the yps, they know they need help with their trees, hence a tree service listing. I am very good at educating my clients about proper arboriculture, this is why I land more work than "two guys w a saw" because i know what im doing and it shows. My point was simply that there is currently not an arbo heading in the book, it would be risky to ask for a new heading, not knowing how many people would even bother looking. I am an arborist and a good one at that, I care for trees, and when people need help with trees they look under tree in the book. My ad IMHO is the best in the book, so naturally I get better quality calls than the other Joes.
Maybe someday, an arbo heading will be available, then I may consider switching, but for now I do just fine where Im at. 
FYI- I land lots of jobs because im the only Certified Arborist listed in my yps and everyone else just does tree work.  
Additonally, i cater to all kinds of clients, their money all spends the same. 

Anything else?


----------



## tophopper (Dec 24, 2003)

Here is my current yps ad. 
Any comments?


----------



## Stumper (Dec 24, 2003)

Yeah ! Nice ad J Sir. 
I kind of answered this on the logo thread before I read this one. I started long ago with the typical "Scott's Tree Service" When I moved my business I changed to "Justin Scott-Tree Surgeon" One truck has "Justin Scott, Tree and Shrub Care" on the magnetic signs. Neither is really an assumed name, rather a title and a description of services. I used to use "Arborist" on my cards but got tired of the confusion. Tree surgeon clicks with people but elevates me above the "wild man with a chainsaw" category.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tophopper _
> *there is currently not an arbo heading in the book, it would be risky to ask for a new heading, *



Then don't ask for one, Demand one! the YP folks are there to sell ads. The more headings there are, the more ads they can sell. Get it? When first-time callers say they need an arborist not a tree service, I know they will let me do what's right for them and their trees without interfering much.

If I was full-time depending on the yp for biz calls, I would still get enough to make it. Raleigh does not have more smart tree owners than the TC does it? You all underestimate the public's awareness of arborists, much of which is thanks to ISA--hint to Rocky

Still, with an ad like yours, and the professional wherewithal that created it and backs it, you might not need to change. All that color must cost you a bundle tho--how much a month?

I love the "Prompt Consultations" line tho--SO much better than "Free Estimates"--yucko. And the guy-in-a-tree logo is cool--I used to use one when I had a ts ad.

And hey my jab at MN was just in fun--w you and TD up there we know you're not behind the average. Every state has doofuses crawling out of forestry school and spouting nonsense on behalf of the govt. It's our role imo to gently guide them away from treesin.


----------



## tophopper (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> 
> Still, with an ad like yours, and the professional wherewithal that created it and backs it, you might not need to change. All that color must cost you a bundle tho--how much a month?
> 
> ...



Guy,
to answer your question of how much, this year the ad has been down sized to 1/4 page-costs me roughly 450. bucks per month, last year was basically the same ad but larger, 1/2 page I was paying over 800. per month-- ouch. I decided this year to downsize because I want to trim out some expenses this year whereever possible. The same ad w no color would run about half of either of the above mentioned costs. 
I do realize your comments about MN were not a personal attack on me or Tom or MN- it just read a little harshly when I saw it, plus I was in a foul mood at that time-- for that I apologize, Im sorry


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 28, 2003)

The reason I chose my company name, is not just because it's my name - M. D. Vaden (Mario Dennis Vaden).

I noticed that some of the easiest names to remember were names on trucks that had two initials:

J. C. Higgans
K. T. Watkins
M. C. Hammer
Etc.

So that's why I picked my name. Not even because it sounds like MD, even though my friends call me that as a nickname.

I still hold the registration for an assumed business name from years ago - New Leaf Landscape. But I decided to change the name on my second attempt in business.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tophopper _
> *, this year the ad has been down sized to 1/4 page-costs me roughly 450. bucks per month, last year was basically the same ad but larger, 1/2 page I was paying over 800. per month-- ouch. *


So you went from $9600/year, $27/day to $5400/year, $15/ every single day.

That's stilla pile of money to my eyes. When I downsized I looked hard at the advertising budget and went for alternatives to YP. For $5/ day I can send out 25 isa or nadf brochures.

It's a great ad tho; it must sell discriminationg clients on your biz before they even talk to you.


----------



## tophopper (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *
> That's stilla pile of money to my eyes. When I downsized I looked hard at the advertising budget and went for alternatives to YP. For $5/ day I can send out 25 isa or nadf brochures.
> 
> *



Yes it is still a bit of money, but when pursuing new clients sending out brochures just wont do it. You could for that cost maybe mail out 25-75 brochures, but what kind of return do you get? I dont know about you but Id rather get 25 calls per day than mail out 25 brochures and maybe get a 1-5% return. 
I use the brochures as an additional selling point when I write the bids. Im pretty sure noone else around here gives them out.

When you mail out brochures or drop flyers the return is low because in a sense you are merely tickling people into thinking about their trees-When someone looks into the yps they have already decided they need tree work, just havent found who will do it. They are usually ready to purchase


----------



## tophopper (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guy Meilleur _
> *So you went from $9600/year, $27/day to $5400/year, $15/ every single day.
> 
> *



Additionally, 15 bucks a day is not bad, on a good selling day I will write from 10-15 estimates, selling 50% or better-with a sold dollar amount of $1200-5000.00. Well worth it in my eyes, my crew (wife and me) will produce anywhere from 700.(the lowest) up to 2000 or more

Besides I know people that will spend 15 bucks a day easy just for lunch money or whatever. I put it where i will get some return.


You have spend money to make money


----------



## topnotchtree (Jan 2, 2004)

I just thought "TOP-NOTCH TREE" had a cool ring to it!


----------



## treehugger01 (Jan 2, 2004)

I was "Arborcare tree surgery" before this mission. I dont know when I get back to the civilian world if I'll keep it.
My Bud JC had the name "Precision Tree Care. " He would always carve a PTC on the stump


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 2, 2004)

"The Tree Amigos", also has a nice ring to it as well.
Frank's Planks


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 2, 2004)

There is a Tree Amigos in the Quad Cities area. Maybe on the IL side of the Miss.


----------



## tophopper (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topnotchtree _
> *I just thought "TOP-NOTCH TREE" had a cool ring to it! *




I used to work for Top Notch Tree, 

in the TC of coarse


----------



## alott (Jan 3, 2004)

*NAME OF BUSINESS*

A LITTLE OFF THE TOP TREE SERVICE WANTED TO BE A LITTLE DIFRENT TELLING THEM TO TAKE A LITTLE NOT ALOT. THE INISHELS ARE THE FIRST LETTERS OF THE NAME . HAVE GOTTEN QUITE A FEW JOBS FROM PEOPLE THAT WANT JUST A LITTLE OFF THE TOP , THAT IS FINE WITH ME AS I DO NOT TOP TREES I INFORM CUST ON THINNING NOT TOPING


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 3, 2004)

I know of an 'Allman Bro Tree Service'.


Trey Cool!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 3, 2004)

Here's a Tree Co., very close to the Arctic Circle in Whitehorse Yukon, I took in 2000.
John


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 4, 2004)

*In the biz to make bread*

Hey, I was up there, too. Saw this truck just down the street. they must make a lotta dough up there. -TM-


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Tree Machine, good comeback, but how about the Hook & Ladder Co.? That is what I would call myself if I was a Tree Co., and why wouldn't I?
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Tree Machine, good comeback, but how about the Hook & Ladder Co.? That is what I would call myself if I was a solvent Tree Co., and why wouldn't I?
Big Tall Paul


----------



## rbtree (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey you 2 bit hooker ladder feller buncher,

Delete that duplicate post, or i'll hit ya with so many snowflakes, you'll think you're in a french fry storm


----------



## rbtree (Jan 4, 2004)

Several local tree "companies":

Topcut, Tip top, Top View, Budget, Cheap (They are the worst!)

I bought a friend's company back in 89, it was called Top of the Line Tree Service. Never much liked it, but added it to my other name, which I now use primarily, Barnett Tree Care. But it shouldnt infer that we top trees....Still keep it, so old customers can find us.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Rog, I'm glad you liked the picture. Isn't that cute, I can edit and get two posts, all at the same time.
Dumbest Canadian Tree Climber. ( sh!t for brains & sap for blood).
John


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 4, 2004)

*Cool names*



> how about the Hook & Ladder Co.?



Hey Gypo,

I saw the same guy, same tree, different shirt. -TM-


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Tree Machine, there is sumpin wrong with this picture, every time I post some treescape, you are coming up with sumpin better! Did I take the wrong way to the beech?
Jack the Lumberjack


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 5, 2004)

*Babe tree*

Gypo, actually, sometimes the camera picks up things the eye doesn't see. -TM-


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi TM, it's a shame I don't really pick up on the true content of my pictures, but you sure do them justice!
Big Tall Paul


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 5, 2004)

*Rasta Breeze Service Trees*

Yes Gypo, you should really look closer. All I'm doing (besides derailing this thread) is sharpening the focus. -TM-


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 5, 2004)

*Humphrey Dumbroski Hook Line & Sinker Tree Service*

Hi TM, here's one that could use a bit of focusing. I hope Tom doesn't mind that we are not staying on topic with his thread.
Humphrey


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 6, 2004)

*Good names*



> 1-2-Tree.


I like that.

A good buddy of mine's company name is Tree-O. The sign on his truck door says

'Tree-O 
You, Me and the Trees'

That would be a trio..... Tree-O I get it! bah ha ha ha ha. -TM-


----------



## Kye (Jan 8, 2004)

There's a company near me called Touch Wood Tree surgeons! I wasn't sure if that gives out the right kind of message to potential customers...good name though


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 9, 2004)

Rocky...

How about "Tree - 2 - 1"

?


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 10, 2004)

*...and his merry tree men.*

"Sherwood Forest Tree Care". I don't know anyone with that name, but it popped into my head when I saw Pixie Forest. You could paint "Robin" across the hood of the tree truck. Whacky, but it would stand you out from the crowd. -TM-


----------

